# P99RS Repair



## joebooch (Feb 9, 2012)

After eliminating the obvious install related items I have determined that my P99 has a bad left mid channel. After a about a year of no problems the left mid started crackling and going in/out then finally quit altogether. 

I don't know WTF is up with Pioneer support but after trying their 800# many times over the last few weeks it just rings and rings. 

Anyway - I bought the unit 3rd party - anyone familiar with Pioneers warranty coverage on the P99? Is it worth sending back to them? If not, who would you recommend I send it to for repair?

Thanks!

Joe

Have a great day!


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

There was a list of certified repair places on their site a while back.

I found one local to me. Went good. Idk about 3rd party stuff tho.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Take it to an authorized dealer. If you're up through Atlanta, Sound Sensations can get it to the right place. If there's no receipt for the purpose of proving when it was purchased, I can't promise anything in terms of "free repairs" but... maybe. It is their Stage 4 stuff.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Just look in your phone book, you may a lot of electronic repair facility's are factory trained/authorized to repair many different brands. Just something to look into, you might find someone local.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

i wish matt roberts was still doing mods. if so he would be able to repair it. i know tricky ricky and atomictech on here repair amps, but idk about head units. i know neil J is also really good with electronics


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

It sounds like one of the opamps is bad,or solder connection to it.Faulty muting transistor or circuit.Or,lets hope not, processor is bad.
I have the service manual for it on my computer.I will look through it when I get back home.


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> It sounds like one of the opamps is bad,or solder connection to it.Faulty muting transistor or circuit.Or,lets hope not, processor is bad.
> I have the service manual for it on my computer.I will look through it when I get back home.


Hell I'd like to have a copy if the service manual, where'd you get it? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I found it online.
This unit is very complex.The service manual is 125 pages and very detailed.
The signal comes from the source and into the DSP IC(D708E001BRFPA250).

From there it goes through 4 AND GATE buffers(TC7SH08FU) to 4 DAC's(AK4396VF)There is 1 DAC for each pair of L-R channels.Each one of the DAC's goes to its own 2 channel output op amp(LT1398 25Mhz 600v/us slew rate).

The LT1398's are fed into 2(PM9009a)electronic volume control IC's that are controlled by the system bus.They pair 4 channels(2 op amps)to each EV IC.

The 8 channels coming out of the 2 EV IC's each have their own muting transistor(IMH23)and from there it goes to the RCA connecter.
Of course there are a lot of caps and resistors mixed in the signal chain.

One major improvement that Pioneer did to this unit was get rid of the Pico fuse and replace it with a self resetting Polyswitch circuit breaker(MINISMDC075F)that trips at 1.5 amps.When its closed it only has a 0.1 ohm resistance.


----------



## joebooch (Feb 9, 2012)

I appreciate all the replies! Still trying to reach Pioneer for some advise and will go from there.

Thanks!!!

Joe


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

Find a service center | Pioneer Electronics USA


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

joebooch said:


> After eliminating the obvious install related items I have determined that my P99 has a bad left mid channel. After a about a year of no problems the left mid started crackling and going in/out then finally quit altogether.
> 
> I don't know WTF is up with Pioneer support but after trying their 800# many times over the last few weeks it just rings and rings.
> 
> ...


United Radio is my goto.
I also have the email of a tallented guy for decks United Radio wont accept.


----------



## joebooch (Feb 9, 2012)

Yeah checked all the local listings and they are all saying "hmmm never worked on one of those and they are pretty complicated but we can give it a try" which is not a warm and fuzzy. May give one of them a shot seeing as Pioneer is completely unresponsive.

As always thanks and have a great day!

Joe


----------



## joebooch (Feb 9, 2012)

WestCo said:


> United Radio is my goto.
> I also have the email of a tallented guy for decks United Radio wont accept.


Thanks - will give them a call. Where are they located?


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

Contact the consumer electronics devision

Consumer Electronics 
5717 Enterprise Parkway 
East Syracuse, NY 13057
Toll-free: 800-634-8606
Phone: 315-446-8700
Fax: 315-446-8505
Jim Fitzgerald, Manager of Operations
John Beyers, Manager of Sales
Margaret Kelly, Customer Service Manager


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

They will give you an estimated repair cost (based on the model number). Pretty honest and fast (but I woun't send them anything extra with the deck), just the face, unit, and the wireharness.


----------

